# Nên làm 4 điều này khi trang trí phòng ngủ bằng đèn



## gomsubaokhanh (22/1/22)

Bạn muốn làm mới không gian nghỉ ngơi nhưng không muốn tốn quá nhiều chi phí thay đổi đồ nội thất. Các đơn giản nhất đó là thay đổi nguồn ánh sáng của cả căn phòng ví dụ như lắp thêm đèn ngủ. Tuy nhiên, theo kinh nghiệm, trước khi trang trí phòng ngủ bằng đèn, bạn cần xác định kỹ những điều dưới đây.


Xác định không gian trước khi trang trí phòng ngủ bằng đèn
Việc xác định được những yếu tố trong không gian sẽ giúp bạn bước đầu lựa chọn được mẫu đèn ngủ phù hợp với gia đình của mình.

Đo đạc diện tích không gian

Thị trường đèn ngủ có vô vàn các dòng đèn ngủ với chất liệu khác nhau. Chưa kể mỗi loại chất liệu lại bao hàm kiểu dáng, kích thước, chủng loại khác nhau như đèn ngủ treo tường, đèn âm trần, đèn trần, đèn bàn, đèn chùm…




Mỗi loại đèn lại thích hợp với những không gian khác nhau. Chính vì vậy, việc xác định giới hạn phòng giúp bạn thu hẹp lại mục tiêu, lựa chọn được mẫu đèn phù hợp với nhà mình nhất.

Ví dụ nếu nhà bạn rộng, có trần cao, bạn có thể cân nhắc các loại đèn chùm. Ngược lại, đèn treo tường hoặc đèn bàn lại là sự lựa chọn phù hợp nếu diện tích không cho phép.

Những thông tin cần đo đạc chính là diện tích căn phòng, chiều dài chiều rộng của ngôi nhà, chiều cao trần (nếu bạn định mua đèn ngủ chùm), cửa ra vào…

Phong cách kiến trúc và phong cách yêu thích

Tất nhiên, trang trí phòng ngủ bằng đèn mình yêu thích lại phù hợp với phong cách kiến trúc không gian là điều ai cũng mong muốn.

Một số phong cách kiến trúc nhà ở tiêu biểu thường thấy ngày nay như: phong cách cổ điển, tân cổ điển, trang trí theo lối hiện đại, tối giản, hoặc theo phong cách ấm áp của Hàn Quốc…

Ví dụ, nếu nhà bạn thuộc phong cách cổ điển, những chiếc đèn ngủ chùm đồng cổ kính là lựa chọn đáng để tham khảo. Còn nếu theo phong cách tân cổ hoặc hiện đại, hãy trang trí phòng ngủ bằng đèn bàn hoặc các loại đèn cách điệu, hình khối đơn giản nhé. Và đừng quên là phù hợp với sở thích của mình để đem đến cảm giác dễ chịu, thư thái khi sử dụng.




>>> Xem thêm: 4 điều nhất định phải làm khi trang trí phòng ngủ bằng đèn


----------

